# "savemail: cannot save rejected email anywhere"



## lubos (Mar 4, 2012)

Since installing FreeBSD 8.2 on my VMware box, every time running system few lines appear stating something like:


```
Mar  4 22:25:13 sm-msp-queue[1086]: q24LPSC0001086: SYSERR(root): savemail: cannot save rejected email anywhere
```

I have been living with it for a long time, but recently, I have decided that I need to find a solution. I am attaching an excerpt from /var/log/maillog concerning one time, one startup of my system. I would be grateful to you for looking at it.


----------



## lbol (Mar 4, 2012)

*P*robably you have an alias problem. *I*n your /etc/aliases you should find 

```
MAILER-DAEMON:    postmaster
postmaster:    root
```

Don't forget to rebuild the aliases database with `# newaliases`


----------



## lubos (Mar 4, 2012)

lbol said:
			
		

> probably you have an alias problem
> in your /etc/aliases you should find
> 
> ```
> ...



These lines are present and rebuilding didn't help.


----------



## lbol (Mar 4, 2012)

I looked again at your log file. *S*endmail is finally trying to deliver to <root@.localdomain>. The domain part [Bfile].localdomain[/file] looks very strange and should not be there.


----------



## lubos (Mar 4, 2012)

lbol said:
			
		

> I looked again at your log file
> sendmail is finally trying to deliver to *<root@.localdomain>*
> The domain part *.localdomain* looks very strange and should not be there.



Now, I have discovered the mistake, it was rc.conf wrong set very very long ago and then forgotten. Thanks!


----------

